# My first drawn horse that has a body - And still looks like a horse!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've drawn horses since I was little... I'm not too bad. But I could never draw bodies! So all my horses were disembodied heads floating around on the page...

Well I was bored so sat down and started drawing... Came up with this! It scanned horribly. It has a bunch more shading, especially through the shoulder, flank and face. I also fixed the hind leg, made the cannon straight from the hock to the fetlock instead of that weird bend, lol. I still can't draw ears, and the eye didn't show up under the forelock in the scanned version. I had a QH/Paint stallion in mind when I drew it, but I can't think of his name. He's a bay with a baldy face, and does either cutting or reining. 

Here it is! Feel free to critique!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

It's SO good! I can't draw anything! let along the 'hardest thing to draw' a horse.  good job wild_spot!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

haha, good work! def. would make a good halter horse. =)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha yep he's definately beefy! It's really bugging me that I can't think of the name of the stallion. Grrr. lol.


----------

